# المسيح امس واليوم والى الابد



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*ده شريط 
المسيح امس واليوم الى الابد
لاوركسترا وكورال الكنيسة القبطية
يشترك فى الأداء الصوتى

ضياء صبرى - مجدى لطيف - جورج كيرلس

قديم شوية بس جامد
الله يستخدمه لمجد اسمه​*

*1 ـ فى البدء
http://www.4shared.com/file/36178798/da3bb208/_online.html

2 ـ الله الكلمة الازلى
http://www.4shared.com/file/36179473/69909f32/__online.html

3 ـ الهنا الحنون - مسيح المعجزات
http://www.4shared.com/file/36182491/4c4cc340/__online.html

4 ـ لحن اى بارثينوس
http://www.4shared.com/file/36183202/b8b63264/__online.html

5 ـ حقا انت مخلصى
http://www.4shared.com/file/36185443/8a3be498/__online.html

6 ـ شاء الحب
http://www.4shared.com/file/36203710/ff8c998d/_online.html

7 ـ صوت من السماء
http://www.4shared.com/file/36208005/44b3cdc7/___online.html

8 ـ عيناك ربى
http://www.4shared.com/file/36210654/b29a74f9/__online.html

9 ـ لحن فاى ايطاف اينف
http://www.4shared.com/file/36212258/162c5885/___online.html

10 ـ لماذا ارتدت الامم
http://www.4shared.com/file/36214304/4644d500/___online.html

11 ـ ليت انوار قيامتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/36222563/e83cbe9b/___online.html

12 ـ مسيحنا فوق الزمان
http://www.4shared.com/file/36224026/df9a1227/___online.html​*
منقووووووووول 



*لينكات أخرى مباشرة على سيرفر منتدى الكنيسة
أصيفت بتاريخ 24 - 1 - 2009 *

الملفات تعمل على برنامج
windows media player​
*
1 ـ فى البدء

2 ـ الله الكلمة الازلى

3 ـ الهنا الحنون - مسيح المعجزات 

4 ـ لحن اى بارثينوس

5 ـ حقا انت مخلصى

6 ـ شاء الحب

7 ـ صوت من السماء

8 ـ عيناك ربى

9 ـ لحن فاى ايطاف اينف

10 ـ لماذا ارتدت الامم

11 ـ ليت انوار قيامتك

12 ـ مسيحنا فوق الزمان​*


----------



## elven (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  المسيح امس واليوم والى الابد*

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  المسيح امس واليوم والى الابد*

اسامى الترانيم تشد اوى ..جارى التحميل ياقمر
ميرسى ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## cobcob (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  المسيح امس واليوم والى الابد*

*شكرا يا ميريام على الشريط
هو عندى من زمان بس انا حبيت فعلا أشكرك عليه
ويا ريت الكل يزله لأنه فعلا رائع
ترنيمة "عيناك ربى" والهنا الحنون" أكثر من رائعين
والشريط كله جميل بس انا بصراحة بحب دول أوى


القرار :
عيناك ربى تحتضن الشعـــــــــوب                   فمك يهدى يعلم القلــــــــــــــــــوب 
يداك تخدم قدماك تجــــــــــــــــوب                  تزرع الحب فى كل الـــــــــــــدروب

1-	هزمت يا ربى لأجلنا الشيطـان                  لتعطينا الغلبة يا ابن الانســــــــــان
دعوتنا والتلاميذ من كل مكـــــــان                  لنحمل الصليب خلفك بالايمـــــــــان
نكرز نبشر باقتراب الزمـــــــــــان                  بحكمة الحيات ووداعة الحمــــــلان
صعدت الى الجبل وكلمتنـــــــــــــا                   دستورا للحياة يا رب وهبتـــــــــــا 
وصايا كملت لنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا                   صلاة ربانية أهديتنـــــــــــــــــــــــا
لطريق الابدية هديتنــــــــــــــــــــا                   والمحبة غرستها فى قلبنــــــــــــــا  

2-	الهنا نزلت الى فهمنـــــــــــــا                   بامثال كثيرة علمتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
كزارع تنثر بذورا بيننــــــــــــــــا                   لتثمر كلمتك فى حياتنــــــــــــــــــــا
كالحنطة فى العالم تريدنـــــــــــــا                   ونكون ارضا تفيض بغنـــــــــــــــى
لكنز خفى تعده لنـــــــــــــــــــــــا                   نبيع الارض لربح السمــــــــــــــــــا 
بخميرة حب بايمان كحبــــــــــــة                    سنثمر ويملأ الكون ثمرنـــــــــــــــا
فمجدا لكرام أثمر ونمــــــــــــــى                   وطوبى لمدعو وللعرس لبـــــــــــــى

3-	يا ربى لعنت التينة لأجلــــى                     لعنت المظاهر بلا أى ثمـــــــــــــــر
أصعدت عينى اليك لأفهــــــــــــم                    ثمارى وجهدى بدونك لا تجــــــدى 
أشبعت روحى الهى بجســـــــدك                    بسر عظيم دماؤك فى دمــــــــــــــى
بكل اتضاع إإتزرت بمنشفــــــــة                    خلعت ثيابك لتغسل الارجــــــــــــــل
وانت الاله تركت مجـــــــــــــدك                    فالعظيم فينا يكون خادمــــــــــــــــــا
لهذا نعيش وصيتــــــــــــــــــــك                    أن نحب بعضنا بعضـــــــــــــــــــــــا


مسيح المعجزات

القرار :
الهنا الحنون مسيح المعجـــــــــــــــــــزات
نريد .. تحنناتك الجزيلة ايها الجبـــــــــــار
فاننا مطروحين وفى انزعـــــــــــــــــــــاج
مثل غنم لا راعى لها بين القفــــــــــــــــار

 سيدى اريدك أن تطهرنـــــــــــــــــــــــى
من نجاسات قلبى التى كأبرص تجعلنــــــى
مد يمينك الى أعماقى بلمســــــــــــــــــــــة
فينقى داخلى ومن مرضى تبرئنــــــــــــــى

 دعنى أدنو يا سيدى منك للشفـــــــــــاء 
من نزيف دمائى الذى أهلكنى طول السنين
هـدب ثوبك انى اريــــــد لمســـــــــــــــــــه
ففيه قوة ومنك قدرة تنهى الانيـــــــــــــــن

 ها غلامى فى البيت مطروحــــــــــــــــا 
من عذابات شديدة لأنه مفلوجـــــــــــــــــا
وبيتى لا .. لا أستحق أن تدخل فيـــــــــــه
لكن بقوتك تقول كلمة تشفيــــــــــــــــــــه

 سيدى الان فارقتنى وحيدتــــــــــــــــى
فتعالى وامسكن بيدها فتحيـــــــــــــــــــــا
فأنت قاهر الموت وماسح الدمــــــــــــوع 
ويفيض من عندك ينبوع الحيـــــــــــــــاة*​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  المسيح امس واليوم والى الابد*



elven قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا





العفوو يا الفن ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  المسيح امس واليوم والى الابد*



ginajoojoo قال:


> اسامى الترانيم تشد اوى ..جارى التحميل ياقمر
> ميرسى ربنا يعوض تعبك​








العفو يا قمر ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  المسيح امس واليوم والى الابد*



cobcob قال:


> *شكرا يا ميريام على الشريط
> هو عندى من زمان بس انا حبيت فعلا أشكرك عليه
> ويا ريت الكل يزله لأنه فعلا رائع
> ترنيمة "عيناك ربى" والهنا الحنون" أكثر من رائعين
> ...






cobcob ميرسى جدا لاضافتك الجميلة 

ومرورك وتشجيعك ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## sallymessiha (16 مارس 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع
ده شريط لاوركسترا وكورال الكنيسة القبطية
قديم شوية لكن جميل
الله يستخدمه لمجد اسمه
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3...ng.html?rnd=67
منتظرة تعليقاتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المسيح امس واليوم والى الابد*

ميرسى ياسالى على تعبك بس معلش حبيبتى اللينك مش شغال ياريت تتأكدى منه
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (24 يناير 2009)

*تم اضافة لينكات مباشرة للشريط
على سيرفر منتدى الكنيسة​*


----------

